# Lake Lyndsay



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of Lake Lyndsay, and know if there is any fishing allowed there, and if so, any details about it. Here is a link to their website.

http://www.lakelyndsay.com/index.html

Thanks


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

for the most part they dont allow fishing there, but last year and again this year were have the fishing for friends sw ohio outing there..great place and really great folks who own it


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Fishing for Friends is coming up soon. September 9th, 2007 (I believe, I could be wrong- I'll check with Ol' Whiskers). Lake Lyndsay Lodge. It's really a good time and a great way to help others get out and fish for a day.

Other than that, Lake Lyndsay is closed to the public.


----------



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Based on the website, it didn't look like they allowed fishing, but you never know. Appreciate the info!


----------



## bluegill1 (Apr 14, 2004)

It is mostly for wedding receptions and gatherings. Son got married there last year and it was in the contract that no fishing was allowed! Never know they might let you if you ask, but doubtful.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Young Whiskers is correct - 9 September is the date for Fishing For Friends 2nd Annual Special Needs Outing at LAKE LYNDSAY. Still have openings for volunteers:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=70959

I wouldn't count on getting in to fish the lake on any given day.


----------

